# NFL Sunday Ticket - Streaming?



## lirong (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi All. I have been struggling with this and was hoping someone here might help me solve this problem.

I have DIrecTV. It used to be my primary source of TV content. However several years they made satellite changes around HD content, and ever since then I am unable to receive HD due to the exposure of my home.

I have kept DTV active in order to receive Sunday Ticket, but use Fios as my primary provider now.

When I was discussing this with a DTV rep he mentioned that I should be able to sign up for only Sunday Ticket via the Internet and stream it onto my TV. Unfortunately he wasnt clear on how to achieve this technically, and when I called back to tech support noone has been very helpful.

Does anyone have ideas on how I can best achieve this? I would still like to watch on my TV, ideally in HD if possible, but would definitely prefer to just purchase Sunday Ticket via the Internet Service. Any advice on how to do this? I have not been able to get my PC to stream DTV content to my system for some reason, and am not sure if I am doing something wrong...

Thanks.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Not on your TV but I red about options for like an iPad or computer. I read they have discontinued the Playstation 3 offering of Sunday TIcket.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

well If ya have an iPad and AppleTV you can stream from iPad to the TV.


----------



## lirong (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

No iPad in my house. I have Android.

Is there no way to get it on the computer and then from there onto the TV?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

lirong said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> No iPad in my house. I have Android.
> 
> Is there no way to get it on the computer and then from there onto the TV?


look into google chrome cast it might do what ya need but not sure there is a Sunday ticket app for android.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

lirong said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> No iPad in my house. I have Android.
> 
> Is there no way to get it on the computer and then from there onto the TV?


Here you go. Straight off of the DTV page.

What mobile devices are compatible with the NFL SUNDAY TICKET app?

NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX is now supported on following mobile devices. Please note: All previous versions of the NFL SUNDAY TICKET Mobile app should be removed from your mobile device before downloading the newest version:
*Apple iPhone/iPod*

iPhone 3GS (iOS v5 and above)
iPhone 4 (iOS v5.1and above)
iPhone 4S (iOS v6.1.3 and above)
iPhone 5 (iOS v6.0.2 and above)
iPod (iOS v5.0.1 and above)
*Apple Tablet*

iPad (iOS v5.1.1 or higher)
iPad 2 (iOS v6.1.3 or higher)
iPad 2 3G (iOS v6.1.3 or higher)
iPad 3 (iOS v6.1.3 or higher)
iPad 3 3G (iOS v6.1.3 or higher)
iPad 4 (iOS v7 or higher)
iPad Mini (iOS v6.1.3 or higher)
*Android*

HTC Droid Incredible 4G LTE (OS 4.0.4 )
HTC Evo 4G LTE (OS 4.0.3)
HTC One X (OS 4.1.1)
HTC Evo 4G (OS 4.0.4)
HTC One (OS 4.1.2)
HTC Thunderbolt 4G (OS 4.0.4)
LG Nexus (OS 4.2)
LG Nitro HD (OS 2.3.5)
LG Viper 4G LTE (OS 2.3.7)
Motorola DROID 4 (OS 4.0.4)
Motorola Droid Bionic (OS 4.0.4)
Motorola Droid Razr HD (OS 4.1.2)
Motorola Droid Razr M (OS 4.1.1)
Motorola Droid X (OS 2.3.4)
Samsung Fascinate (OS 2.3.7)
Samsung Galaxy Nexus (OS 4.0.4 and 4.1.1)
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (OS 4.1.2)
Samsung Galaxy S3 (OS 4.2.2)
Samsung Galaxy S4 (OS 4.2.2)
Samsung Galaxy Victory 4G LTE (OS 4.0.4)
Sony Xperia Ion (OS 4.0.4)
HTC Incredible 2 (OS 2.34)
HTC Evo 3D (OS 4.0.3)
HTC Rezound (OS 4.0.3)
Samsung Galaxy S2 (OS 4.1.2)
Samsung Galaxy Note (OS 4.1.2)
*Android Tablet*

Asus Transformer Infinity Pad (OS 4.1.1)
Asus Transformer TF101 (OS 4.0.3)
Asus Transformer TF700T (OS 4.1.1)
Acer Iconia A200 (OS 4.0.3)
Acer Iconia A700 (OS 4.0.3)
Motorola Xoom (OS 4.0.4 and 4.1.1)
Samsung Nexus 10 (OS 4.2)
Samsung Nexus 7 (OS 4.1.2)
Samsung Galaxy 1 (OS 4.0.4)
Samsung Galaxy 2 (OS 4.1.1)
Samsung Note 10.1 (OS 4.0.4)
Sony Xperia Tab (OS 4.0.3)
Toshiba AT100 (OS 4.0.4)
Samsung Galaxy 2 Tab 7" (OS 4.1.1)
*There are potentially other devices that could support this service but may not be listed
Rooted or jailbroken devices are not supported.
BlackBerry and Palm devices will not be supported in 2013-2014.
For more information about NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX, visit directv.com/NFL.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I just deleted all my old ST apps and installed the new one for ipad. After logging in and getting to the "authenticating" message I see a NFL ST logo but then the screen seems to freeze and not accept any touches or swipes. If I close the app and reopen it, it prompts for a un/wp all over again. All the comments in the apps store seem to complain about the same issues. I wonder if a fix is forthcoming.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am able to log in fine. I get a message that says, 'season starts September 8, see you then"


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

itzme said:


> I just deleted all my old ST apps and installed the new one for ipad. After logging in and getting to the "authenticating" message I see a NFL ST logo but then the screen seems to freeze and not accept any touches or swipes. If I close the app and reopen it, it prompts for a un/wp all over again. All the comments in the apps store seem to complain about the same issues. I wonder if a fix is forthcoming.


Same here. I tried deleting and reinstalling the app and got the same result.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

peds48 said:


> I am able to log in fine. I get a message that says, 'season starts September 8, see you then"


Interesting. I remember a message like that in years past. Channel 115 states "You are authorized..." and I've seen ST MAX on my bill. I wonder what I (and everyone who commented at the App store) am doing wrong this year.

Is it also letting you close and open the app without prompting a new log in?


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

When will the pc version show up?

Would like to leave my pc on redzone channel while i watch my Bills on tv.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe there is no PC version. you just go to DirecTV.com and stream from there


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

peds48 said:


> I believe there is no PC version. you just go to DirecTV.com and stream from there


This is the first time I have my DVR connected to the internet and that I have Sunday Ticket. How exactly are you able to watch a game on your personal comptuer? Is there a link on that web page?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is the link to watch on your PC:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/nflLogin.jsp


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

tbolt said:


> Here is the link to watch on your PC:
> 
> https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/nflLogin.jsp


Thanks tbolt, that was fast!.....so am I right to assume I'll have "options" to watch what game I want on Sunday, once the game starts? I clicked on the link, and right now it appears to be an add......


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Forsberg21 said:


> Thanks tbolt, that was fast!.....so am I right to assume I'll have "options" to watch what game I want on Sunday, once the game starts? I clicked on the link, and right now it appears to be an add......


You will have lots of options come Sunday..

Right now, just an advertisement for NFL Sunday Ticket.

Enjoy!


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone else getting not getting the games when streaming? When I pick the game to watch, I have no picture or sound of the game, Also, when I try to use my Tablet, I am getting the same thing. I can get the site up and I can check stats and everything, but no live game action? Am I the only one having a problem viewing the actual games? I can view highlights....just no live games?


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just talked to DirecTv technical support....looks like this is a DirecTv issue and they are working on it. Too bad it will probably be fixed by 7;30 PM, EST.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

OK....I can now watch live football on my tablet via wifi, but still not on my desktop.......I don't get it?


----------

